# GLIBC zerschossen, Linux fährt nicht mehr hoch



## orffyre (22. Oktober 2006)

Guten Tag werte Forumsmitglieder!

Ich nutze Suse Linux 9.3 und habe folgendes Problem:

Gestern abend wollte ich Amule aktualisieren und dadurch habe ich, trotz Warnungen über fehlende Abhängigkeiten, einfach alle ignoriert und zusätzlich *glibc* upgedatet. Dabei hat er mein altes glibc überschrieben und jetzt bootet mein Linux nicht mehr. Er bringt beim Hochfahren folgende Fehlermeldung:

*"/sbin/mingetty: relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference"*

Dann bringt er immer:

*"INIT: ld "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes"*,

dann wieder die Meldung mit dem "/sbin/mingetty" und schliesslich:

"INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel".

Wie kann ich jetzt, ohne mir mein Linux noch mehr zu verschiessen, das alte glibc wieder auf meinen Rechner bringen? 

Oder hat jemand noch andere Ideen, was ich machen könnte?

Ich habe auch schon mit der DVD gebootet, auf "Installieren" geklickt und ein Tool benutzt, welches meine Pakete untersucht hat. Er findet auch ein paar Fehler und ich kann die anklicken und reparieren klicken, wenn ich danach allerdings hochfahre sieht es so aus, als habe er gar nix gemacht, die Fehlermeldung kommt weiterhin.

Ich bin echt verzweifelt und weiss nicht mehr weiter.

Danke für jede Hilfe!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Sascha aka orffyre


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Oktober 2006)

Das Einzige was ich mir da vorstellen kann waere von CD/DVD booten und dann versuchen per chroot in das System zu wechseln. Wenn das klappt koennte es moeglich sein, dass Du dort dann die alte GlibC installieren kannst. Wie gesagt: kann, nicht muss!
Wenn das nicht funktioniert koennte es evtl. moeglich sein die benoetigte GlibC zu entpacken und dann einfach drueber zu kopieren.
In beiden Faellen wird es wohl kaum schlimmer werden koennen. 

Ich hab mir damals bei der Suse 6.2 die GlibC zerschossen, hatte damals aber auch noch keine richtige Ahnung was man da tun koennte und musste dann neu installieren.


----------



## orffyre (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Kannst du mir vielleicht Schritt für Schritt erklären, wie genau ich vorgehen muss? Ich will nichts falsches machen, "chroot" war mir z.B. bisher unbekannt.

Danke!

Gruss,
orffyre


----------



## orffyre (22. Oktober 2006)

Update:

Ich habe folgendes Tutorial gefunden:

http://www.root-forum.org/showthread.php?t=864

Bei diesem How-To bin ich bis "chroot /mnt" gekommen. wenn ich das eintippe und dann "enter", dann kommt:

*"/bin/bash: relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6; symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference"

*und er macht nicht weiter.


----------



## orffyre (23. Oktober 2006)

Also ich habe jetzt über die Rescue-Konsole folgende Pakete mit dem Befehl:

"rpm -ivh --force --nodeps --root=/mnt  /mnt/usbdisk/glibc-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm"

installiert.  

Bei den folgenden gab es keine Probleme:

- glibc-devel-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- glibc-html-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- glibc-i18ndata-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- glibc-locale-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- libpng-1.2.8-3.i586.rpm
- xorg-x11-libs-6.8.2-30.i586.rpm

Folgende liessen sich NICHT installieren:

- glibc-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- glibc-info-2.3.4-23.i586.rpm
- wxGTK-2.5.3.1-5.i586.rpm

Bei der Installation kam immer folgende fehlermeldung:

"relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference"

und 

"error: %post(glibc...) scriptlet failed, exit status 127"

Ich denke, ich bin hier wirklich machtlos. Linux lässt sich von mir NICHT reparieren. ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich noch machen soll.


----------

